# No Name Brand Cnc Machine



## JRboostGSR (Aug 6, 2019)

Hello New to this forum.My Name is Freddy.I no nothing about Cnc machines someone gave me this Cnc they told me it works but I don’t know where to start was wondering if someone can get me started or give me some pointers on where to start..
The router it uses looks like a dermal..it runs a Arduino..












































Thank you any help will be greatly appreciated...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Freddy! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel.

You should be getting some good responses soon on your new CNC.

David


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

My first thought is, if it works, why give it away?


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Lucky boy Freddy. I would love a cnc but can't afford one at the moment. Been dropping the missus hints though. My birthday in November!!!!

I know nothing about them also but it looks pretty clean and complete. Someone should be able to help out mate.

Maybe fill out the rest of your profile so people can see what state you are in and maybe you might get lucky and one of the knowledgeable ones live close to you. You never know.....


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Freddy,

Fist it looks like it needs to be mounted to a table and have the cable chain mounted so the wires are protected when the machine is being operated. You say "The router it uses looks like a dermal" but you don't picture the spindle, it is probably limited to 1/8" bits.

Second I don't know if you have done any research into CNC but it means computer numeric control. It all works on a coordinate system so the computer knows where the bit is at any given time. 

To begin with, you draw a design in a drawing program (CAD). Then toolpaths are run for the cut you want to make. These toolpaths are output as gcode files that the computer and read (CAM). The computer reads the gcode file and sends instructions to the control box and drivers in the control box run the stepper motors to move the spindle around to cut the project.

So you need a design program (CAD) and a code compiler (CAM). There are programs available that will do both, some are free and others can be purchased. Software varies quite a bit, some are very basic and some are very powerful. There will be a learning curve with any software and it will depend on your abilities to how large that curve is.

What I normally recommend to new CNC users is Vectric software, it is CAD/CAM so it does everything you need. You can start with their basic program (Cut2D Desktop) and then upgrade as your needs grow, you just pay the difference between software titles. you can download trial versions of their software here https://www.vectric.com/free-trial/compare

There are also free programs that do it all. The most powerful of those would be Fusion 360 with free hobby license but the learning curve will be large because of the complex nature of the program. You can get it here https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/overview#banner

Then there are basic programs available that do both CAD and CAM, here are 2 https://www.inventables.com/technologies/easel and https://carbide3d.com/carbidecreate/


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

It looks like a partially assembled CNC Router. The Z Axis (Where the router would be mounted) is the upright piece with the motor at the top. Did you get a spindle/router to go with this gift?. You will need a spindle/router to make this work. I suggest you try to get the brand and/or source of the parts so you can do research on what type of software you need to get this machine to run. You really need the assembly instructions to help you put it together so you can run with it. The Arduino is a common type of controller for CNC machines. Usually they can be connected to with a USB cable and some older with a Parallel Port cable to your computer. So try to do a little more research about who made the machine and how to assemble it. The software is proably free on the internet with open source options or the OEM may have a program to run this CNC. Good Luck


----------

